# Instruments and Equipment > Videos, Pictures & Sound Files >  Sorensen Tone

## Steve Sorensen

A few years back, I had the delightful convergence of working on a new Sprite Two-Point mandolin for Randy Jones, who was the mandolin player for _Lonesome River Band_ at the time, and having Shaun Garrity's Heiden mandolin and mandola in my care for a few months.  

So, as Randy and I shipped the Sprite back and forth for tone tweaking and feedback from the music that LRB was pounding out, I was plunking on Shaun's amazing Heiden A . . . and realizing that I wanted to take the top and back graduations for my mandolins in a new direction.

The result was that I reworked the top and back graduations in a way which tied in to some of the variations on Loar era mandolins, refined those graduations in a few new ways, and changed the way I placed and worked the tone bars.

Also, since I started building, I have mixed top and tonebar wood-types to achieve traits which balance the natural tendencies of the different woods.  I have continued to refine that approach to voicing too.

At the time, Randy's response to his highly-tweaked Sprite Two-Point was right on target. Unfortunately, he was forced to quit LRB to deal with family responsibilities.  What a bummer! 

Since that time, the response has been good.  Currently, all the instruments that I am building feature the top and back voicing influences of that time (including larger scale mandolin family instruments).  

I thought it would be helpful to post some videos which folks have pointed out as highlighting that new "Sorensen Tone".

Here's a recent backstage video of Danny Roberts and Silas Powell to get us started --




Steve

PS - Silas is 14, video is by his Mom, and he has saved up his own gig-earnings to get a new VX next spring.  I am really excited to be working with him!

----------

DataNick, 

sgarrity, 

trevor

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's some picking on the new Stealth and Zack Arnold's new VX at IBMA.




What a blessing to have the cool, calm wisdom of Danny Roberts in the Sorensen mix!

Steve

PS - Both Zack (_Claybank_) and Silas (_Powell Family Band_) are cutting new CDs over their Christmas breaks this year.  Can't wait to hear what they cook up!  These are some hard-working young players!

----------

Elliot Luber, 

mtucker

----------


## edturner

Love that Sorensen Tone. Been playing my Sorensen F-8 for about a year now, Love, Love, Love this mandolin.

----------


## JeromeLCSW

My FX (the one with the shark) has been with me for just over two months now. It has a Sitka top and sycamore back/sides. Tonally I  love how the low and low mids ring out. You can really feel how the whole body resonates on those notes. It’s not just a clunk—there’s depth and roundness to it. I also really enjoy the definition of each note when I’m playing chords up the neck. And  Steve’s instruments are so easy to play. I had to sell off a bunch of other instruments to buy mine, but it was all worth it.

----------

Alan Lackey

----------


## branchline hammer

The most amazing thing about the AX that Silas is currently using is. No matter how hard he thumps on it, or no matter where he is on the neck. The AX just keeps delivering tone! He can push as hard as he wants, it just responds! Just about every other mandolin Silas has ever played, he'll eventually find a weak spot. That point to where for example if he's thumping Monroe style down strokes up in the key of B, the mandolin just won't respond as well. They typically start to lose their fullness and start getting tinny sounding. Every Sorensen Silas had played to date just keeps responding to his heavy hand. The harder he pushes, the more the Sorensen responds! It is amazing to hear how full and rich the AX is all the way up the neck!

----------


## Mark Seale

You could certainly do worse than being informed by Shaun's Heiden!  Since Danny Roberts is in the fold, did you have a chance to work with his Dec '22 Loar?  That one is also a monster.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Mark,

I didn't get to pick on Danny's '22 . . . I think he might have sold it.  

Not to be too heretical, but in the recent years, I've been trying to let go of the Loar graduations and push in a direction which, I think accentuates the best traits of the Loar-period Gibsons and incorporates some finesse and tweaks which were not part of the mandolins from that period.

I was, however, very impressed with the Danny Roberts signed Gibson MM which Jeff Rose played with _Detour_.  My take on how that mandolin was graduated had a lasting impression.  

Steve

----------


## Mark Seale

Not heretical at all, just adjusting to what you want out of an instrument.  Likewise, Heiden makes a brilliant instrument, but it isn't really a Loar clone either.  That being said, Danny's '22 has been one of my favorite instruments tonally that I've heard.  There's something about that batch that really worked for what I like to hear.

----------


## MontanaMatt

Steve, I love your work.  I hope to add one to my stable in the future.  I am curious, after construction and finish, how do you tweak tone, besides setup adjustments and bridge swapping?

----------


## Josh Levine

Man do those really sing. Great full tone.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Matt, 

I do a full set-up in the white and often tweak top and back graduations a little bit before pulling the hardware for finishing.  

Of course, I've done work on the insides through the sound holes of finished instruments . . . but try to make that a rare occurrence.

Here is a video of the Sprite Two-Point that really started this process.  It was re-topped 5 times in the course of working out the changes that I was working on with Randy Jones.  I believe that this was about mid-way through the evolution -- 





The first new instrument that I built with all the new graduations was the FX prototype.  Here is the first video when it was a few weeks old with Randy Jones --




Don Rigsby has been playing the FX prototype for the past couple of years.

Steve

----------

Joey Anchors

----------


## JeromeLCSW

Yeah! #teamfx

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Johnny60

Randy Jones' version of Old Dangerfield is pretty good!

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, well in my opinion you have gotten the "tweaking" down!! I love the tone of those mandolins! Nice work brother!!!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Check this out --

https://www.facebook.com/zack.arnold...8915624964159/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Getting in the spirit - Joy to the World!




Steve

----------

MontanaMatt

----------


## Steve Sorensen

A bit of Christmas cheer with Zack Arnold (Claybank) on his VX -- 




Steve

----------


## DataNick

I've heard what I dubbed Steve's "Randy Jones voicing" in person with Randy playing that Sprite; it's a beasty!

----------


## zackarnold

I LOVE my Sorensen Mandolin! I've had my VX for around three months and i have nothing but great things to say about it! I just got out of the studio with it and it recorded like a dream. Keep your eyes peeled for a brand new ClayBank album on Mountain Fever Records to hear my VX set to release in May 2018!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a little sample of Zack's VX from last month -- 




And Don Rigsby with his FX trying to keep up with that amazing voice --




Although these two instruments are voiced similarly, you can hear a real difference in how the two players approach them.

Zack uses D'Addario J74s; Don is using bronze D'Addario flatwounds with a wound AA course.

Steve

----------

Jim Nollman

----------


## pheffernan

> Don is using bronze D'Addario flatwounds with a wound AA course.


Are those the flattops (EFT74's)?

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Yes, Don is using the EFT74s.  He likes the smooth feel and the wrapped AA pair -- I think the smaller core of the wrapped AAs are a little easier on the fingers.

On a different note, here is Silas Powell (14) working on a song for the next CD from *The Powell Family*.  Silas is picking Danny Robert's AX and has ordered (and saved his own money) for a new VX.

https://www.facebook.com/ThePowellFa...4506025106062/

Silas' driving and fresh Monroe-style is really impressive.  I'm very excited to be working on a new mandolin for him.

Steve

----------

pheffernan

----------


## Don Grieser

That AX and Silas are a winning combination. Love that tone.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Mandolin Tone Tutorial . . . right about 2:20 -- 




Steve

----------

Johnny60

----------


## mandobluegrassman

For many months, I've been reluctant to post regarding "Mary", my Sorensen Pacifica mandolin "005", because I didn't feel that I'm a good enough picker to have give an opinion on mandolin tone.  I still don't think I'm a good picker but I'm at the Great 48 Bluegrass Jam in Bakersfield this weekend, and the reaction that folks had to my mandolin's tone and power was too exciting not to share.  Last night, I participated in my first "official" jam at the Great 48 and the folks I jammed with were very patient with my playing.  They were also blown away by Mary's tone, projection and intonation.  They were looking at the headstock admiring the Mermaid inlay design (and trying to see the mandolin maker's name).  After a couple of songs, they commented on how my tremolo sounded so clear and powerful.  Mary really continues to inspire me to learn, practice and improve as a picker!  Thank you Steve for steering me towards Mary!

----------

Jill McAuley, 

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think the opening notes of this great new song written by Kelsi Harrigill for Flatt Lonesome really sum up the tone I'm trying to deliver in new Sorensen mandolins.  Kelsi is playing her 2016 VX --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell on a Sorensen AX, Mike Compton on a Gilchrist F5 at the Baygrass Bluegrass Festival last weekend --




Steve

----------

Mark Seale

----------


## JeromeLCSW

Sorensens are everywhere!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's another snippet from the "Mike and Silas Show" -- 




Steve

----------


## sgarrity

Young Silas is pulling some serious traditional tone out of that AX!  :Mandosmiley:

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Old friends making timeless music: Jimmy Mattingly, Gary "Biscuit" Davis, and Danny Roberts -- 




Danny is playing his Sorensen VX mandolin.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Some more from Jimmy Mattingly, Gary Davis, and Danny Roberts - "Sally Goodin" at lightspeed.




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Nice mando break at 0:50 from Don Rigsby and *Flashback* at *SPBGMA 2018* --

https://www.facebook.com/wilsonpicki...5243078532559/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell making a metronome try to keep up with him -- 

https://www.facebook.com/ThePowellFa...9455209277810/

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Jaelee Roberts and her Dad with "Oh Atlanta" --




Steve

----------


## Buck

> Some more from Jimmy Mattingly, Gary Davis, and Danny Roberts - "Sally Goodin" at lightspeed.


Nice stuff there!

I would point out that it's "Lebanon" not "Labanon" as in the title of your YouTube post.  I took notice only because my home place is right next door.  :-)

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Check out THIS!

 :Mandosmiley:   Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Warmth, chime, complexity --




Nate Burie will be joining *Summer Brooke & Mountan Faith* in April 2018.

Steve

----------

Cheryl Watson

----------


## Cheryl Watson

This fellow brings out the great tone!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I really like what young players like Nate are doing with the evolution of the Steffey style of sliding into and out of notes.  Nate was a student with Cory Piatt . . . who also really can pull tone.  Cool to see how Nate steps into Cory's spot with *Mountain Faith*.

Some more - with Justin Anderson on guitar.  It gets dang serious at about 2:45 --




Steve

----------

John Bertotti

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I continue to be increasingly impressed by the great tone of Silas Powell.  Here he is playing Kenny Baker's _Sweet Bunch of Daisies_ on a Sorensen AX. 




So excited to hear what comes next from this great young player!

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Zack Arnold and his VX in real-world jamming.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Exactly 8 years ago, I took my second mandolin build to my new mandolin teacher, Randy Torno, to see if he thought it was "Playable".  To be honest, at that time, I had no idea.  I never was able to pry Ol' Pacifica #2 out of his hands from then on!  Of course, since then, Randy has be come a great family friend and true mentor.

What an amazing ride to now have so many incredible players helping me figure out how to build "Playable" mandolins ! ! !



I was blown away to see tunes with Sorensen mandolins in the top two slots on the "Grassicana" Americana-Bluegrass airplay chart this past week, and am tickled beyond words that with Randy's persistent guidance we now have so many amazing Artists helping me understand how to build "Playable" instruments ! ! ! 

Just in this one week -

Danny Roberts - Sorensen VX with Ray Cardwell and *The Grascals*
Don Rigsby - Sorensen FX with *Flashback*
Justin Harrison with *Nu-Blu Bluegrass* - Sorensen AX
Zack Arnold - Sorensen VX with *ClayBank*
Kelsi Harrigill -Sorensen VX with *Flatt Lonesome* -- on the Gospel Bluegrass chart too ! ! !



Wow!  Wow!!  WOW!!!

Steve

PS - If you see Randy at a Bluegrass Festival, tell him, "Steve said I can play Ol' #2," . . . and maybe he'll let you borrow it for a second!  :Mandosmiley: 

PSS -- Here's a great new video of "Moonshine" --

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Amazing breaks from all *The Grascals* on this high speed version of _Sally Goodin_ . . . but a mind-blowing break from Danny Roberts on that Sorensen VX at 1:25 --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Liam Purcell and Sierra Hull perform a really nice new song, "Lindale", written by Liam at the *Colorado College Music Camp 2018*.




Liam is playing his Sorensen Sprite Two-Point.

Steve

----------


## Eric Hanson

Hey Steve,
Congrats on the well earned reputation! May your building continue with joy in your heart!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you, Eric!  I love building them and love hearing them out in the real world even more!

Here is a quick video that I threw together for *The Grascals* instrumental written by Danny Roberts called _Lynchburg Chicken Run_.  I think the Danny's picking on this song really highlights the tone and balance of his Sorensen VX --




Steve

----------


## Gladys S

I told Steve that the video is silly and a bit scary!  I hope all those drivers (on the real roads) survived!  However, the tone from Danny's mandolin sounds great!

----------


## Mandolindian

Wow Steve, I always knew that when word got out about your builds it would be a game changer! Lucky owner of build
0034 Sorensen Pacifica. Tone to the bone!

----------


## Gladys S

You need to come by sometime and play the new Red Stratus and the Blue Stratus.  Steve said "I'm scared you will bring your bike!"

----------


## mandobluegrassman

I was listening to the Lynchburg Chicken Run on earphones while at work and someone tapped me on the shoulder saying "Nice moves", referring to my clogging. This song has some crazy awesome musicians playing on it!  From the opening notes, the chops, the slides, Danny Roberts on his Sorensen VX raises the bar for incredibly crystal clear tone and balance.  I think it's called the Sorensen "set-up", but I have to say that it's the entire package of a well-built mandolin and expert set-up.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Wow!  I just realized that Sorensen mandolin pickers have been having a run of holding the #1 slot on the Bluegrass Today "Grassicana" Airplay chart for songs that are spanning Bluegrass and Americana stations.  This is amazing ! ! !



Congratulations to  --

Danny Roberts picking his VX on Ray Cardwell's "Time to Drive"
Don Rigsby picking his FX on Flashback's "Moonshine"
Clint White picking on Nu-Blu's AX on "640 Battlefield Drive"

Here are some of the videos --

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts, picking at home on a quiet Thursday morning -- 




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I thought it would be fun to make a Spotify playlist of recent tunes with Sorensen mandolins -- 

SO HERE IT IS!

Steve

----------


## Gladys S

It's pretty cool in that you can hear all these songs all on one playlist, even on your phone!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I added a bunch more songs to the Spotify playlist -- HERE

Steve

----------


## AMandolin

The second one is coming up as invalid URL.  :Coffee:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sorry about that.  

Here's the link to the Sorensen mando Spotify Playlist again.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I added a bunch more songs to the Sorensen SPOTIFY PLAYLIST.



Steve

PS - I started this playlist with "The View" from The Roys for two reasons: 
First, it is a stunningly beautiful song, 
Second, it is the first song that Lee recorded that featured Sorensen Big Hammer Mando-cello, Sprite Two-Point mandola, and F8 mandolin.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are Tray Wellington and Liam Purcell from *Cane Mill Road* doing a showcase piece for Tray's nomination as _IBMA Emerging Artist - Banjo_ nomination --




Some really nice picking from both guys, although I always feel like banjo players are best when they back off a bit between breaks . . .

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

In honor of Bill Monroe's birthday, Danny and Jaelee Roberts picking "Tombstone Junction" --




Steve

----------


## sgarrity

That thing just sounds better and better!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Eric Hanson

Wow! That is such a WONDERFUL tone! 
Thank you for posting!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Eli Wildman (The Wildmans) spending some quality time with his new Sorensen SX "Stratus" mandolin --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think this is about as close as we can get to a Tone sample from a new VX from the point of view of a player's mic --




Steve

PS - Darren uses GHS Silk and Steel Mediums with a custom 11.5 ee course.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Been a few weeks since I've added anything for our listening pleasure, so here we go --










Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's one more from Silas Powell --

https://www.facebook.com/ThePowellFa...1847427381182/

Steve

----------


## Br1ck

Thanks for these clips Steve. Absolutely everything about your mandolins push my mando lust buttons.

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Hey, just found this -- 

https://www.pbs.org/video/flatt-lone...ore-me-y5mhz3/

*Flatt Lonesome* is on *Bluegrass Underground* this week on your local *PBS* station.

Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a great new video from *Cane Mill Road*'s new CD *Gap to Gap* with Liam Purcell drawing some fine tone from his Sorensen Sprite Two-Point.




Steve

----------

Jesse Kinman

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell's VX is really starting to settle-in and mature-up.  Wow.

https://www.facebook.com/ThePowellFa...0952749287566/

Jeff Powell singing, Josh Powell on bass.  "The Yellow Rose" from the Powell Family's new album *Hard Times*.

Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Silas again.  This time picking some red-hot bluegrass on the Sorensen Stealth prototype . . . which happens to be made from 100% bamboo cutting board material  (100% = Top, Back, Sides, Neck), and has a spray can flat black lacquer finish just to really test the stereotypical mandolin component assumptions.




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a YouTube version of "Yellow Rose" from The Powell Family.  I think this gives a real good idea of the tone Silas is pulling from this new VX . . . which rings clear and strong even on a cell phone camera recording --




And here is a original instrumental by Silas called "Coon Chase" that really shows how his VX stands up to that hard-driving Monroe style that he has learned from Mike Compton --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a good recent mando tune, _Testostertone_, from Liam Purcell (on his Sorensen Sprite Two-Point) and *Cane Mill Road* --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Danny Roberts, pre-SPBGMA 2017 --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a new bit of video from Darren Nicholson - picking and talking about his VX mandolin.  Over the years, since Darren ordered his Big Dog Octave, we have been talking about a mandolin build.  After chatting some more at the *Grass Valley Father's Day Bluegrass Festival*, last year, I decided to see if I could cook up a mandolin which really fit.  It's fun watching him get acquainted with this VX --




If you see Darren at SPBGMA 2019, or later this year with Balsam Range, I suggest asking for an in-person demo and jam!
He's really great about sharing!

Steve

----------

lflngpicker, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think Zack Arnold has the best percussive chop in the new bluegrass world today.  And, there's no escaping the tone and mix quality of "_No Escape_" from Zack on his Sorensen VX and *Claybank* --




Great mando break at about 2:55.  

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I am really impressed with the tone and fill work of Joey Lazio on his Sorensen AX with *Melted Plectrum* --







Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Darren Nicholson's Sorensen VX is officially 6 months old . . . and sporting new strings after some busy weeks on the road --




This mandolin, with out a doubt, exemplifies the crisp, balanced, modern power that is the target for the "X-Series" mandolins

Steve

----------

lflngpicker, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I just realized that I never posted some of the videos recorded by Randy Jones back in 2015 of the Sprite Two-Point that got me thinking about starting this Forum string . . . So here is a combined video with a couple things he recorded in his home studio --




Steve

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Eli Wildman on his Sorensen SX prototype at the Berklee School of Music.  Sam Bush's "Brilliancy" --




Steve

----------

hank, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## hank

Thanks for sharing Steve.  Both models sound lively and fun to manipulate.  Nice work.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's a little snippet of video that gives a good feel of how Darren Nicholson's Sorensen VX is sounding after a little more than half a year with him.  

When Darren and I talked about his build, the goal was to deliver a powerful, balanced response, that gave him really crisp focused "screaming" voice as he went from low GGs up the neck -- 




Steve

----------

doc holiday, 

Skip Kelley, 

William Smith

----------


## Bill McCall

Very nice!

----------


## William Smith

Gnarly mandolin right there Steve! Your work is mighty impressive! And very "responsive" Yep GREAT builds no doubt about it. Very impressive all the goods I've seen and heard! I've yet to have the extreme pleasure of playing one. Someday I'm sure I'll be lucky to try one out.

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Silas Powell blazing through "Come Hither, Go Yonder" on his Sorensen VX . . . which was delivered at the same time as Darren's (shown above) at IBMA 2018 --




Steve

----------

AMandolin, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve that is a killer tone you are getting out of your mandolins! Nice work brother!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are Liam Purcell and Zack Arnold, switching Sorensen mandolins and laying down a sweet little shot of harmony --




PS - I think, added together, these guys are not 36 years old!  Wow!

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Russ Carson on clawhammer banjo with Nate Burie on his custom Sorensen Pacifica, "Lucy" --




Steve

----------

Bobby Hall, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Sorensen VX action from this past weekend at the *Gettysburg Bluegrass Festival* with *The Silas Powell Band*.  Check out the crazy break at about 2:00 !!!




And here is something even more dynamic and near the edge.  Great to see Silas pushing his boundaries.  Excellent Sam Bush style licks at about 2:15.




Steve

----------

AMandolin, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Another from Silas Powell and the Powell Family Band -- 




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

And here's _Roxanne's Waltz_ on the porch with Silas --




Steve

----------

lflngpicker, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think this needs to be here with the Sorensen Tone videos!




Danny Roberts has been playing his Sorensen VX for over three years now and man, can he pull tone!

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Excited to have a new *Band of Ruhks* album coming out next month with a lot of great new mando work on that Sorensen FX by Don Rigsby!

Here's the first song release from the album "*Authentic*" -- _Run Sally Run_ -- with a nice mando break at about 1:00




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's Silas Powell paying his respects at the final resting place of Bill Monroe with, "My Last Days on Earth", on his Sorensen Stealth prototype.




Remember, the Stealth prototype was built with 100% bamboo used in cutting boards as a test of non-traditional building materials.

Steve

PS - Congratulations to Silas for being selected as the first Apprentice Instructor at Mike Compton's Monroe Mandolin Camp 2019!!!

----------

Gunnar, 

Skip Kelley, 

Steve-o

----------


## Skip Kelley

> Here's Silas Powell paying his respects at the final resting place of Bill Monroe with, "My Last Days on Earth", on his Sorensen Stealth prototype.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember, the Stealth prototype was built with 100% bamboo used in cutting boards as a test of non-traditional building materials.
> 
> Steve
> 
> PS - Congratulations to Silas for being selected as the first Apprentice Instructor at Mike Compton's Monroe Mandolin Camp 2019!!!


This is fantastic! Silas has the right feel with this song! Bill would be proud! Steve the mandolin sounds great!

----------

Steve Sorensen

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here's an update from Danny Roberts -- 




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

"Cold Frosty Morning" with Danny Roberts --




Steve

----------

Br1ck, 

Gunnar, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Chuck Leyda

Great thread!

Mandos look and sound great and I get to hear some pros at work.  I've been here for about an hour  :Smile:

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you for watching and listening!

Here's a bit of "Silent Night" with Zack Arnold on his Sorensen VX -- 




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Need to add this Mando Monday from Tone-Monster Nate Burie --




And also an earlier Mando Monday with Liam Purcell from last year.  Wow!  --




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are a couple of tunes from tone-man Chip Bach on his Sorensen Sprite 2X Two-Point --







Steve

----------

lowtone2, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

And one more from Chip on his Sprite 2X Two-Point --




Steve

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

If you wanted to get a feel for the chopping power of the Sorensen VX under tough jamming conditions, here is a great video with Zack Arnold (Sideline, Claybank), at SPGMA 2020, with his back to the camera and still laying down a banjo-killing chop --




Steve

----------

AMandolin, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## AMandolin

1 org

----------


## Steve Sorensen

I think Chip Bach is posting some of the best examples of the tone balance of the new Sorensen X-Series mandolins with his Sprite 2X Two-Point --










AND Chip is a fine example of using the current "At Home Time" in a great way!

Steve

----------

lflngpicker, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris and Celeste Cerna (Bluegrass Republic) keep making fine music during this time of Musical Isolation.  One of the best decisions I've ever made was selling my beloved Sorensen Sprite Two-Point prototype, #007, to Chris after years of his persistent interest!  Gosh he pulls fine tone from that old mandolin!




Steve

----------

Dave Sheets, 

lowtone2, 

Luna Pick, 

Mike Romkey, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## Richard Mott

Wonderful tone!!!

----------


## addamr

Yes Sir. Very Nice

Adam

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are a couple of new videos with Sorensen mandolins in the mix.

*Special Consensus* with Nate Burie on his custom Sorensen Pacifica --



Dolly Parton with Jimmy Mattingly on his Sorensen Stealth --



Steve

----------

lflngpicker, 

Lucas, 

Skip Kelley

----------


## lflngpicker

Steve, What a wonderful mandolin!  Great playing by Chip, too! Thanks for posting!

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thanks, Dan!  Chip is indeed a Tone-Monster on that new Sprite Two-Point.
Steve

Here's a new video he made recently with some really nice guitar and harmonies too --

----------

Skip Kelley

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chris Cerna with ol' Sprite Two-Point #007 --




Steve

----------

Lucas, 

Skip Kelley, 

William Smith

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here are two wonderful new videos from Chris and Celeste Cerna which really highlight the great tone Chris is pulling from his Sprite Two-Point --




And appropriately for this weekend, 




Chris has developed some cross-picking that I find just delightfully amazing.

Steve

----------

Skip Kelley, 

William Smith

----------


## Skip Kelley

Steve, thanks for sharing! I really enjoy Chris’ playing and the tone he gets! What a beautiful job on America the Beautiful!

----------

William Smith

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Thank you, Skip!

Here's a cool little addition with Darren Nicholson and his Sorensen Big Dog Octave --




Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Here' a little Tour d'Tone with the always amazing Silas Powell on his Sorensen VX --




Steve

----------

MontanaMatt, 

Northwest Steve

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Chip Back is back with a tasty new tune on his Sorensen Sprite Two-Point -- 




Steve

----------

Lucas

----------


## Steve Sorensen

Silas Powell ON FIRE on his Sorensen VX!

https://fb.watch/e1yrw0KSXO/

Steve

----------

Nbayrfr

----------

